# Jessem Pocket Zip Mortise Mill



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Does anyone have any thoughts or experiences to share regarding this tool?
http://www.jessemdirect.com/Pocket_Zip_Slot_Mortise_Mill_p/08200.htm
I noticed that it is on sale for a special "Get the word out" sale.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

They've been offering that at a close-out price for about a year. I
think it is a failed product for them.

I've owned a couple of upper-end products from Jessem and 
been really impressed with the quality and engineering.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for info Loren.
I don't own any Jessem products but they do look like well engineered.
I also like their big mortise mill http://www.jessemdirect.com/zip_slot_mortise_mill_p/08100.htm
and their route table fence http://www.jessemdirect.com/product_p/04100.htm
Anyone have any input about those?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi rog
I've seen an on line demo that seemed pretty slick but I've never used one. You might check out their return policy and if the will let you return it give it a go and see what you think. Even if you can't return it ,it might work on removing
ear wax )


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

I had the Zip Slot mortise mill, not the pocket, try as I might I couldn't get accurate mortises. It tries to turn your drill into a router in a sense to create the mortise. I don't know if it's a flaw with the device, or a flaw with the concept of using a drill in a side to side motion like you would a router. But I couldn't get it to produce good results and I returned it after a week of fussing with it.

I also may have had a bad unit, but considering these things have been on clearance forever, I'm going with a failed design idea.

I currently use a mortise pal for my loose tennon joinery and it works great.

-jeremy


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Jeremy, did you try putting a Router Bit into the drill press?
... 1/4" strt bit…


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi Joe,
Can't use a drill press you have to use a hand drill, but no I didn't have a straight bit at the time, I suppose that might work I don't know, but the zip slot is built around specific drill bit sizes, you actually have to get the drill bits from them. The drill bit that came with it was machined slightly too thick so it wouldn't fit in jig so they had to send me a new one (a common problem that many people who ordered it when i did had).

Without a bushing like you use on a router, I don't know what would prevent the sides of the router bit from tearing into the jig. The drill pit given has a large smooth section that rides inside the jig so it doesn't destroy it.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Roger,

I have the whole router caboodle stand, top & plate, fence and miter gauge. It's good stuff. I also had their high end miter gauge for the table saw. After a year of trying to get it square I gave them a call. They settled with me for a cash refund of $200.00. They didn't even want the device returned. They no longer make it. Their products are well made and for the most part well designed.

Bill "Pop" Golden


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

They moved their manufacturing to Asia for awhile but the quality was
not so good I think. I think they are making it all in N. America now but
may still be closing-out Asian-made stuff.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Nope Loren, they moved their manufacturing from Canada to Tennessee. That's were the quality went to heck. I bought my router table miter system while they were there. It was put together backwards. After a short while they relocated back to Canada. When I worked at a woodworking store selling their equipment their biggest problem was supply. Sometimes we had to wait for months to get an item.

Bill "Pop" Golden


----------

